# I need help with my cockatiel PLEASE!!!



## Yehiahelwa (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi
I have a cockatiel that will step up and let me put him up on top of his cage and all he will do is jump from his cage to another cage i have. Is that all my cockatiel can do? (by the way he doesnt like me to pet him)
THANKS


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't sound like he is very tame, you may need to work with him more, away from his cage.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try lperry's taming and bonding..maybe that will help you out.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's pretty much all mine does too. Semi-tame I guess, will step up. But sometimes she gets nervous and flies around or back on top of the cage. I am looking up some taming stuff online but still unsure what I should be doing.


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

It helps if you train your birds away from their cages, most birds enjoy being in their cage and if they're afraid of you they'll only try to get back to it. if you take them away from their cage they will focus more on you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If Grey is near his cage, he flies away from me. Right now- we play in the bathroom because its a small space and we can concentrate on each other.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can find my taming advice in my siggy


----------

